# 2010 CC on 22s



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

First CC in the world to wear 22s for shoes. You can't do that! They wont fit! They LIED...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*

What size tire are you running?


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

235/30/22 the tire is the easy part...


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

who is this they you speak of? are they part of some illicit plan to overtake the world? 

btw, not a fan really. riding high and being donked out just isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (Fugn Dubbin)*

Everyone has there on style. Last I check a donk had to be lifted... No lift here.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Fugn Dubbin)*

ROFL you have an over all tire diameter that is 2.2inches bigger than stock and your cars actual speed will be almost 9% faster than the speedo reads. There is a reason "they" said it wouldn't fit, because its not meant to. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Wow, talk about butt ugly.....I guess that is the same thing as saying... that child has a face only a mother could love.
Shame on the waste of that $$$


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

LOL... Really? Thanks for the info. And i guess cars are meant to be lowered, lights blacked out, interior changed, audio upgraded, or modded at all? Come on, this is what we do. Modify cars to our taste. Why do you think the aftermarket world is so large? People always want something different and there is always that person willing to push mods to the limit.


----------



## ChrisArmoun (Apr 8, 2009)

Way too big for my taste. To each his own though.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (03.5GTI)*

Trash or Treasure? We can debate this all day. I did what I like and happen to love it.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_LOL... Really? Thanks for the info. And i guess cars are meant to be lowered, lights blacked out, interior changed, audio upgraded, or modded at all? Come on, this is what we do. Modify cars to our taste. Why do you think the aftermarket world is so large? People always want something different and there is always that person willing to push mods to the limit.

What you have done here is like cutting springs to go lower. Yeah it'll lower the car but at what costs? Why not throw a set of 20s on and lower the car. You have the same amount of sidewall and maybe get the increased functionality of a better suspension? Any idea how much that setup weighs? Any plans to upgrade the brakes to compensate for the major increase in rotational mass?


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
What you have done here is like cutting springs to go lower. Yeah it'll lower the car but at what costs? Why not throw a set of 20s on and lower the car. You have the same amount of sidewall and maybe get the increased functionality of a better suspension? Any idea how much that setup weighs? Any plans to upgrade the brakes to compensate for the major increase in rotational mass?

It amazes me that people will go on and on about a mod that is not on there car. I see mods I do not like all the time... Do I care? No cause it's not my car and I'm sure it made the person happy. It's like saying why did you get a black car and not a white on... Cause the person got what they wanted.
Why not 20s and lower? Cause that's not what I wanted. Each tire and wheel is roughly 46lbs. Same as 19s or 20s if not less. This is not my first rodeo. I go big everytime and love it.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*

ccon22s
remember, if you put yourself on display here, you have to practice discipline and withstand the opinions of others. the true test will be whether you become defensive to comments posted. 
you like what you've done to your new cc, what else matters. 
get ready for the flaming!


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (boneshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boneshop* »_ccon22s
remember, if you put yourself on display here, you have to practice discipline and withstand the opinions of others. the true test will be whether you become defensive to comments posted. 
you like what you've done to your new cc, what else matters. 
get ready for the flaming!

Trust me I'm not on the defensive. I get this all the time for having a hayabusa with a 300kit. All press is good press in my book. I'm sure everyone that has made a coment has told another person that this guy has 22s on a CC. Some may think it is crazy and others may love it. We all can agree that everything is not for everybody.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_
It amazes me that people will go on and on about a mod that is not on there car. I see mods I do not like all the time... Do I care? No cause it's not my car and I'm sure it made the person happy. It's like saying why did you get a black car and not a white on... Cause the person got what they wanted.
Why not 20s and lower? Cause that's not what I wanted. Each tire and wheel is roughly 46lbs. Same as 19s or 20s if not less. This is not my first rodeo. I go big everytime and love it.

I am looking at this from a engineering standpoint. So your rotational mass is the same as a 19 or 20 but the issue arises when you consider the distance the weight is from the rotational center. In your case its further from the center than any other setup. So as I asked, is there any intention of upgraded the brakes?


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*









Its all about whether you like it though.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
I am looking at this from a engineering standpoint. So your rotational mass is the same as a 19 or 20 but the issue arises when you consider the distance the weight is from the rotational center. In your case its further from the center than any other setup. So as I asked, is there any intention of upgraded the brakes? 

Lets just say mods are never done. I can only move as fast as products are released. Short answer, Yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (grine19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grine19* »_








Its all about whether you like it though.

Now that was funny... I was waiting on it!


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*

I do what I can


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_
Lets just say mods are never done. I can only move as fast as products are released. Short answer, Yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Right now you can rock the brakes from the 3.6L which are inch bigger both front and back.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
Right now you can rock the brakes from the 3.6L which are inch bigger both front and back.

I was thinking the same thing... Already trying to track those down. You know anywhere to get them besides the dealer?
I always provide options on what a person can do instead of just flaming. Constructive criticism is always welcome…


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (CCon22s)*

ECSTUning carries the fronts since they are the same as the R32s brakes. You may be able to get the rears fro them as well.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_ECSTUning carries the fronts since they are the same as the R32s brakes. You may be able to get the rears fro them as well.

Thanks for the info... Should be able to get the R32 parts for cheap...


----------



## ccdreamer (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (CCon22s)*

Big wheel popping







love it man and all these people not giving you props for your own 
style are :thumbdown. Keep it up and roll with what make you smile.


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*

Shoulda bought a Crown Vic and threw some Jeff Gordon Graphics on there or maybe incredible hulk theme...those rims would fit perfectly with it.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (ECAhatch)*

Not a fan of the wheel choice, but I like the size.. they look good. I have 22's on my caddy and they fill the wells perfect like these do. You'll get flamed here but like you said, it's your car your taste. I am a Corrado guy at heart but I love muscle, vw's, new nostagia, donks, as long as they have a clean line and nice wheels, I can dig it. Plus your CC is the tits! Never driven one but I love them. My wife wants one bad.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*

Off topic of the wheels, what's the tint percent all around, I want to get this done soon? Also love the candy white on your CC! Looks great under those lights.


----------



## PhantomX2K (Sep 13, 2008)

Personally I love it, nice wheel choice, not to "bling" and a bit sporty looking. The color is a nice contrast to the white as well, especially with the dark windows.
I don't think you'll find much love for that style here just because for many it's a nice sleek "family" car and this car wasn't really targeted at the teen to twenties crowd it's an older crowd for the CC and to them it's just not there style. Wrong generation kinda thing I think. But for me I like clean lines and good looking wheels, car looks good and keep doing what makes you happy...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (PhantomX2K)*

I think youd be surprised at the demographic on this forum.


----------



## Mole Ester (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (CCon22s)*

maybe you have notnoticed, but the vw aftermarket craves to be slammmed to the floor on a sick set of coils, 19s at the biggest. and blacked out lights are gay. you should have bought a altima lol.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (Costy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Costy* »_Off topic of the wheels, what's the tint percent all around, I want to get this done soon? Also love the candy white on your CC! Looks great under those lights.

5% tint...


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (PhantomX2K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhantomX2K* »_Personally I love it, nice wheel choice, not to "bling" and a bit sporty looking. The color is a nice contrast to the white as well, especially with the dark windows.
I don't think you'll find much love for that style here just because for many it's a nice sleek "family" car and this car wasn't really targeted at the teen to twenties crowd it's an older crowd for the CC and to them it's just not there style. Wrong generation kinda thing I think. But for me I like clean lines and good looking wheels, car looks good and keep doing what makes you happy...

The wheels also have inserts that are off getting painted candy white. I will be able to go from black to white anytime I want.
You are going to love it or hate it.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (Mole Ester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mole Ester* »_maybe you have notnoticed, but the vw aftermarket craves to be slammmed to the floor on a sick set of coils, 19s at the biggest. and blacked out lights are gay. you should have bought a altima lol.









Your right for some people it does. I even happen to like how they look slammed on 19s or 20s but that is not the look I wanted. I could have brought a lot of things but brought what I wanted.


----------



## deville (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (CCon22s)*

Don't forget your plastic chrome 22" emblems to go on your fenders


----------



## ccbme (Apr 2, 2009)

Gold Coast kit would look good on that.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_First CC in the world to wear 22s for shoes. You can't do that! They wont fit! They LIED...


that's unfortunate. I don't think I've seen anything more obnoxious and unclassy in my life. Congrats


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_I think youd be surprised at the demographic on this forum.

A lot of wannabe CLS driving ballers unfortunately.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

Not sure how much you will be able to lower it without the wheels rubbing but lowering it and the gold coast would be HOT if u ask me. I like the fact that you stuck your neck out there and did something not many else would do! props to you!!


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

looks like poop


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Eh not my bag, but if you like it then le-chaim! I think 19's with a drop would look fine. And like everyone said, no matter how much you'll want to disagree, your car will handle like **** now.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Not sure how much you will be able to lower it without the wheels rubbing but lowering it and the gold coast would be HOT if u ask me. I like the fact that you stuck your neck out there and did something not many else would do! props to you!!

Should be able to come down 1.2 all around. The Gold Coast is next, $900 from the VW dealer unpainted.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thisisnotdave* »_Eh not my bag, but if you like it then le-chaim! I think 19's with a drop would look fine. And like everyone said, no matter how much you'll want to disagree, your car will handle like **** now. 

Lucky for them they won't have to drive it. Drives perfectly fine for me.
I would like to do a test so we have real #'s on the negative effects. Right now we are all talking about it but none of us have the true numbers. Will it take more distance to stop? Yes! Will the 0-60 be slower? Yes! But by how much? Would be great to have real #’s.
Do you really think I am not aware of what will happen when you put a CC on 22s? I guess for you people that have to drive the same car everyday you have more concerns then I do. I ride on big wheels and just chill. 
_Modified by CCon22s at 4:01 PM 11-24-2009_


_Modified by CCon22s at 4:02 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

22's on a Escalade YES please... on a CC I just threw up a little in my mouth 20's would be a much better route and practical!


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (jay free)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jay free* »_22's on a Escalade YES please... on a CC I just threw up a little in my mouth 20's would be a much better route and practical!

22s on an Escalade would look nice to me in '02. But now 26s is a must. Now that the new tire for 28s has been released, 28s is a must. This is my opinion and style. Once again you hate it I love it. We can agree that everyone has different tastes. You might like fat chicks? I don't... Nothing wrong if you do.
Now go brush your teeth...










_Modified by CCon22s at 4:28 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (jay free)*

post some daytime pictures, I will agree with most, 22's are too big. I had 20's on my B6 and it looked BIG. I say 19 wheels without lip and 20in with lip is the biggest size able to pull it off.. but its your car and yours only so enjoy!


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (RafaGolfBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_post some daytime pictures, I will agree with most, 22's are too big. I had 20's on my B6 and it looked BIG. I say 19 wheels without lip and 20in with lip is the biggest size able to pull it off.. but its your car and yours only so enjoy! 

It's raining here, will post daytime pics if it stops prior to heading to the Turkey Dinner!








I wonder if I would have never said they where 22s would the reaction be different. If I didn't say 22s most people would say those 20s look nice, how much did you lower it.







Funny how things play out... 


_Modified by CCon22s at 4:35 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (CCon22s)*

Not all would have, when the sides of the wheel/tire are and inch closer to the fender on either side its a pretty dead giveaway. Plus your car looks far too high off the ground to have been lowered.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Not all would have, when the sides of the wheel/tire are and inch closer to the fender on either side its a pretty dead giveaway. Plus your car looks far too high off the ground to have been lowered.

I said most... Of course there are the few like you and I that can tell a car by the tail lights at night in the pouring rain.


----------



## DKRanger22 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (CCon22s)*

I personally think this setup looks terrible and out of place. It seems this is clearly done out of getting attention moreso than anything else. But if that makes you happy, it is a free country (or at least it was up until 2009). Regardless, cheers for being different I suppose







I'll need one after this thread.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (DKRanger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DKRanger22* »_it is a free country (or at least it was up until 2009). 








no politics pleeeeeeeeeaseeeeeee...


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (DKRanger22)*

we did a CC last year on 22's 








I've a have a set of 22's I'm thinking of running , but I think you would need to roll with bags and gold coast kit to pull it off well.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*

uh oh! you better retract that "first in the world on 22's" statement. u got beat to the punch.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (boneshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boneshop* »_uh oh! you better retract that "first in the world on 22's" statement. u got beat to the punch.

From that pic all I see is a wheel without a tire mounted on a car. Does that count? I will eat my words if someone had posted actual pics with tires or talked about 22s on a CC before. So as it stands right now this is the first CC in the world with 22s. I will gladly retract the statement if it is not correct.



_Modified by CCon22s at 9:50 AM 11-25-2009_


----------



## deville (May 11, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_So as it stands right now this is the first CC in the world with 22s.

This seems to be really important to you.


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (EvoVEnto)*

Is this Eddy's?


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (WazzuPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WazzuPassat* »_Is this Eddy's?

YUp, that is eddy's , i ended up with the wheels for a future car or a CC


----------



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (EvoVEnto)*

Toliver right? This is Tommy Mullins, I used to be in Epitome with you guys years ago, then went off to college. Hope your doing well, and hope you have a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (WazzuPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WazzuPassat* »_Toliver right? This is Tommy Mullins, I used to be in Epitome with you guys years ago, then went off to college. Hope your doing well, and hope you have a good Thanksgiving!









word up Tommy . happy T day to you.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (deville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deville* »_
This seems to be really important to you.

Nah... Who really cares? HAPPY TURKEY Day to all. More important things then cars.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_
From that pic all I see is a wheel without a tire mounted on a car. Does that count? I will eat my words if someone had posted actual pics with tires or talked about 22s on a CC before. *So as it stands right now this is the first CC in the world with 22s. I will gladly retract the statement if it is not correct.*
 
Possibly, but the car has been out for a year. Maybe the first person to post pics of 22's on a CC on the Vortex, but in the world? not sure about that

You gotta think there are many many peeps out there with enough flow for wheels & 22's on a CC isnt that big of a deal. Anyone with a couple grand can do it


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_
It amazes me that people will go on and on about a mod that is not on there car. I see mods I do not like all the time... Do I care? No cause it's not my car and I'm sure it made the person happy. It's like saying why did you get a black car and not a white on... Cause the person got what they wanted.
Why not 20s and lower? Cause that's not what I wanted. Each tire and wheel is roughly 46lbs. Same as 19s or 20s if not less. This is not my first rodeo. I go big everytime and love it.

CCon22s, I feel your pain. I started a thread about nose bras. I bought one from Colgan Customs and personally I really like the look. Everybody here was going on and on about how I shouldn't do it and how I should spend three times the money on a 3M clear applique. IMHO I don't like the look of the clear plastic, especially after it's on the car for a while. Especially on lighter colored cars. (Mine is Reflex Silver)
I always say that to each his own. I really like the look your going for although I probably wouldn't do it myself. I dunno maybe I'm just "too old".


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

19's would be as big as i would go... and would still keep it a classy looking car


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Jonmedic)*

Jon the reason you were "hated on" is because bros only protect against chips but they allow dirt and grim to collect under them which scratches the paint so really they aren't helpful at all. You may spend more on the film but its better for the paint and if you get good stuff it doesn't yellow or fade. You most likely wouldn't even see it on silver like you can see the lines of it on black. Also you are only as old as you want to be


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (iDubber.com)*

I think 20's are perfect for this car. 19's still leave a decent wheels gap. This car looks like it was made for 20's with its open fenders


----------



## onevwman (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*

It looks great to me. Keep up the good work.


_Modified by onevwman at 9:36 AM 11-27-2009_


----------



## onevwman (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*

It looks great to me. Keep up the good work.

/Users/Gainey/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2009/Nov 14, 2009/DSCN2064.JPG


----------



## 56nomad56 (Apr 17, 2009)

It would be interesting to see a chart comparing aftermarket wheel size with geographic location. Fortunately I haven't seen any ridiculous looking cars like this around here, maybe it's an east coast thing. People in O.C. seem to finally be moving away from the pretentious over the top I-have-so-much-money-I-have-to-come-up-with-stupid-ways-to-spend-it mentality.
I was going to put 18s or 19s on my car and do some other stuff, but bought a ski condo in Utah instead that will generate income and equity until my kids are ready for college. It's now being rented out over the Christmas break for $375 a night.
For all of you who put thousands of dollars into your cars, remember cars are a depreciating LIABILITY, not an asset. $5,000 spent on your car today would have been $50K in 20 years in a good investment. Are those mods really worth $50,000 in future wealth?
OK, soap box lecture done. Sorry people for the rant. My job is teaching 8th graders how to prepare for their futures, and buying fluff is what got a lot of their parents into foreclosures.










_Modified by 56nomad56 at 1:58 PM 11-27-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (56nomad56)*


_Quote, originally posted by *56nomad56* »_It would be interesting to see a chart comparing aftermarket wheel size with geographic location. Fortunately I haven't seen any ridiculous looking cars like this around here, maybe it's an east coast thing. People in O.C. seem to finally be moving away from the pretentious over the top I-have-so-much-money-I-have-to-come-up-with-stupid-ways-to-spend-it mentality.
I was going to put 18s or 19s on my car and do some other stuff, but bought a ski condo in Utah instead that will generate income and equity until my kids are ready for college. It's now being rented out over the Christmas break for $375 a night.
For all of you who put thousands of dollars into your cars, remember cars are a depreciating LIABILITY, not an asset. $5,000 spent on your car today would have been $50K in 20 years in a good investment. Are those mods really worth $50,000 in future wealth?
OK, soap box lecture done. Sorry people for the rant. My job is teaching 8th graders how to prepare for their futures, and buying fluff is what got a lot of their parents into foreclosures.









_Modified by 56nomad56 at 1:58 PM 11-27-2009_

Thanks Dad. If you cant afford to mod don't but people like me who can do it for the pleasure I know the car isnt going to be gaining or retaining value it loses value everyday. I dont mod because I want to make money off of it I mod because its enjoyable and fun for me as with others. Hobbies usually cost money bt its out of enjoyment and happiness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
Thanks Dad. If you cant afford to mod don't but people like me who can do it for the pleasure I know the car isnt going to be gaining or retaining value it loses value everyday. I dont mod because I want to make money off of it I mod because its enjoyable and fun for me as with others. Hobbies usually cost money bt its out of enjoyment and happiness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nicely put... Something we can agree on. There is no way I would spend 5K on a cars, hobbies, or females if I didn't have the money to do so. It’s great that this guy teaches children so one day they can afford to do what makes them happy. You can have all the money in the world but what is the point if you don’t enjoy it. I can tell you with 100% accuracy if you do not enjoy your money someone else will when you are dead and gone. Sure you have to be smart and make good choices with your money but at the same time you need to live a little and enjoy what you have worked hard for. Everyone has a vice…


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_
that's unfortunate. I don't think I've seen anything more obnoxious and unclassy in my life. Congrats









What about your face in the mirror every day? Don't be lying.


----------



## 56nomad56 (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree there needs to be a balance between the future and the present. However, too many people today do very little financial planning, and don't even have an emergency fund. The community in which I reside is very affluent but has the lowest home equity to value ratio in California, due to it being relatively new and having a lot of buyers who stretched beyond their means to buy. 
Although my wife and I are both educators and under 40, we have been able to do quite a few things that others at our income level have not, because of our financial maturity.
BTW, I'm not completely an old prune, as I do have a '56 chevy nomad that's 2 years into a frame-off restoration. The difference is, (hopefully) I'm putting money into a hobby that will also appreciate over time. It will be another 50 years before my CC becomes anything more than an old, used car.


----------



## cafeswartz (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: (56nomad56)*

Is this the Rich Dad Poor Dad Forum ? Then I can explain, empty condo -big loss, nice wheels small loss .Either way you pay with your time and money.


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*

22's and CC don't go. They're way to big.
20's are the best size.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

Wheels are now white...










_Modified by CCon22s at 9:12 AM 11-30-2009_


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_Wheels are now white...









_Modified by CCon22s at 9:12 AM 11-30-2009_

are those Lexani's?
looks like the same emblem as mine:


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*



PhatazzMkIVJetta said:


> are those Lexani's?
> looks like the same emblem as mine:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_


PhatazzMkIVJetta said:


> Lexani, Yes... Nice color on your CC.






PhatazzMkIVJetta said:


> once they go white they done it right


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*

That looks horrible http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## lrusak (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_
22s on an Escalade would look nice to me in '02. But now 26s is a must. Now that the new tire for 28s has been released, 28s is a must. This is my opinion and style. Once again you hate it I love it. We can agree that everyone has different tastes. You might like fat chicks? I don't... Nothing wrong if you do.


Why do people think the bigger the wheel the better it looks? 26's? 28's? why? what benefit do they have? They looks ridiculously stupid. Your CC looks horrendous and I can't believe you would ruin such a beautiful car. 22's? why? you could've spent the money on some amazing 19's (BBS preferred) and have been able to spend the rest of your money on some suspension to eliminate that awful wheel gap.







I hope your tires rub and cause problems as they most likely will










_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_
that's unfortunate. I don't think I've seen anything more obnoxious and unclassy in my life. Congrats


This guy knows exactly how I feel. Totally obnoxious and unclassy.


----------



## jman1423 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (lrusak)*

I'm certainly glad the OP enjoys his car, but he's definitely made it look awful.


----------



## Gee Spoolin (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jman1423)*

ghetto fabulous


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

shiittt so sick


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (lrusak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lrusak* »_
Why do people think the bigger the wheel the better it looks? 26's? 28's? why? what benefit do they have? They looks ridiculously stupid. Your CC looks horrendous and I can't believe you would ruin such a beautiful car. 22's? why? you could've spent the money on some amazing 19's (BBS preferred) and have been able to spend the rest of your money on some suspension to eliminate that awful wheel gap.







I hope your tires rub and cause problems as they most likely will









This guy knows exactly how I feel. Totally obnoxious and unclassy. 

Because to some people it does. You are entitled to your opinion and that is fine. Now everyone knows how you feel about it big wheels. To you it may be ruined but once again to me it is not. I’m not running around telling you how to spend your cash. Sad thing is no matter how I felt about a mod I would never say I hope it causes problems for you as if that is something great to wish upon a person. I guess when people are hiding behind a keyboard they are willing to say anything.


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_
Lucky for them they won't have to drive it. Drives perfectly fine for me.
I would like to do a test so we have real #'s on the negative effects. Right now we are all talking about it but none of us have the true numbers. Will it take more distance to stop? Yes! Will the 0-60 be slower? Yes! But by how much? Would be great to have real #’s.
Do you really think I am not aware of what will happen when you put a CC on 22s? I guess for you people that have to drive the same car everyday you have more concerns then I do. I ride on big wheels and just chill. 
_Modified by CCon22s at 4:01 PM 11-24-2009_

_Modified by CCon22s at 4:02 PM 11-24-2009_

Handling the hate well my man
Btw I love the CC looks incredible. Rims are perfect size. Lowered ones and this look are both good in my book.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_
Because to some people it does. You are entitled to your opinion and that is fine. Now everyone knows how you feel about it big wheels. To you it may be ruined but once again to me it is not. I’m not running around telling you how to spend your cash. Sad thing is no matter how I felt about a mod I would never say I hope it causes problems for you as if that is something great to wish upon a person. I guess when people are hiding behind a keyboard they are willing to say anything.

Agree , everyone has ther own right to build and customize how they want. This aint my look but everyone deserves respect.


----------



## PPG2009CC (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm an old fart and I don't do big wheels but I'm glad you can make the mods you like and I appreciate seeing what you've done. Thanks.


----------



## frybel (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (lrusak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lrusak* »_







I hope your tires rub and cause problems as they most likely will









This guy knows exactly how I feel. Totally obnoxious and unclassy. 

Yeah, no need for that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (lrusak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lrusak* »_.







I hope your tires rub and cause problems as they most likely will







l. Totally obnoxious and unclassy. 

ouch, not cool man....wishing that on someone? thats unclassy


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

Is this the look your going for?


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (WazzuPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WazzuPassat* »_








Is this the look your going for? 

Maybe just a lil bigger!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (CCon22s)*

dayumnn!!! mad tyte JDM y0! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (dogdrive)*

that looks gayer than aids...


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

nice wheel chocks


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*

ghetto as hell


----------



## OEMminus5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CoolJetta3)*

I feel like I just watched the "Ice Cream Paint Job" music video. Why? Not even kim jung Il has that bad of taste.


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

I think you guys are being a little harsh. I mean really, whatever twirls your beanie and makes you happy shouldn't be ridiculed. I'm sure some of the "haters" on here have some total bowsers for significant others and nobody's hating on that.


----------



## OEMminus5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (Jonmedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonmedic* »_I think you guys are being a little harsh. I mean really, whatever twirls your beanie and makes you happy shouldn't be ridiculed. I'm sure some of the "haters" on here have some total bowsers for significant others and nobody's hating on that.

What do you expect, its the Vortex lol


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*

A tricked 'Busa and a CC on 22's. Welcome to being a breathing stereotype. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ljjones (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*

"Each to her own taste." Said the old maid as she kissed the cow...


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (Accidental L8 apex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Accidental L8 apex* »_A tricked 'Busa and a CC on 22's. Welcome to being a breathing stereotype. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And what stereotype would that be? *tapping me feet*


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

It is amazing that this is still going on. I wouldn't even waste my time on something I was so strongly against.
Thanks to all, even the "haters"



_Modified by CCon22s at 8:03 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_
And what stereotype would that be? *tapping me feet*

Hmm, did the 'busa come w/ a vest of some sort or did you get that later?


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_
And what stereotype would that be? *tapping me feet*

















Really, though, as long as it floats your boat, who cares?
I was one of the first people to install LED tails in a MkIV (R32).
People yelled and screamed that it was rice.
Two years later, MkVs come out... and the euro LED tails were all the rage.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Where yours the blackout LED tails that just had a red and white stripe at the tip IIRC? I remember when those came out haha. I also remember someone taking out LEDs so one made a 'V' and the other made a 'W'


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Where yours the blackout LED tails that just had a red and white stripe at the tip IIRC? I remember when those came out haha. I also remember someone taking out LEDs so one made a 'V' and the other made a 'W'

They were the clear LED tails with the turns and reverse lights at the bottom.
Either way, they were "soooo 2004." Whatever, haha.


----------



## ChrisArmoun (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow. I'm amazed at some of the ignorant remarks some people are making. Its not my cup of tea but it's not the end of the world. Some people take it so personal like it's their car. I have to commend you CCon22s on how well you handle yourself and the "critiques". These internet "tough guys" never cease to amaze me. Wishing ill will on someone is not cool.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (ChrisArmoun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisArmoun* »_Wow. I'm amazed at some of the ignorant remarks some people are making. Its not my cup of tea but it's not the end of the world. Some people take it so personal like it's their car. I have to commend you CCon22s on how well you handle yourself and the "critiques". These internet "tough guys" never cease to amaze me. Wishing ill will on someone is not cool.

I didn't read everyone's posts, but posters wished "ill will" on someone based on their preference to look silly?








I just think it's a hoot. Like the pick-ups around here w/ the huge rebel flag hanging on a 10 ft. pole in the middle of the bed. Only opposite, obviously.








I don't feel the need to come to fistacuffs over it, though, i do know that.


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

Props for doing it, posting it up knowing this crowd will hate and for handling it the right way.
Personally, I think 21's should be the max on this car. The wheels are too close to pull off 22's IMO. If the car was dropped, with the lip kit it would look better. You mentioned that you are working on it so good luck with that.


----------



## sweetemkayfourbro (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: (ccbme)*

looks good! i'd drive it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubmk4 (Feb 18, 2007)

its ugly


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubmk4)*

FAIL.


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*

I will sell you my r32 big brake upgrade it if your interested and that will give you the stoopping power you need plus more.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (WidebodyQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WidebodyQ* »_Props for doing it, posting it up knowing this crowd will hate and for handling it the right way.
Personally, I think 21's should be the max on this car. The wheels are too close to pull off 22's IMO. If the car was dropped, with the lip kit it would look better. You mentioned that you are working on it so good luck with that.

Agreed


















_Modified by EvoVEnto at 4:20 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (WidebodyQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WidebodyQ* »_Props for doing it, posting it up knowing this crowd will hate and for handling it the right way.
Personally, I think 21's should be the max on this car. The wheels are too close to pull off 22's IMO. If the car was dropped, with the lip kit it would look better. You mentioned that you are working on it so good luck with that.

For doing what the right way?


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

Handling your responses to ppls criticism. I personally hate it tho, but you should def lower it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
For doing what the right way?

I think he means handling the criticism the right way


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*

Yuck yuck yuck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Props for being original though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by skyline513 at 10:57 PM 12-29-2009_


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (skyline513)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skyline513* »_Yuck yuck yuck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Props for being original though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by skyline513 at 10:57 PM 12-29-2009_

What "props" is there in trying to put rims on a car that are way too big? Because he's the first on 22's, that he knows of?








Just because someone had a bad idea first doesn't make them cool. People really are getting dumber by the day in our society. Any kind of fame whatsoever just seems to make everyone cream themselves.


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Hahah, I love how this thread is still going. Note to self, when making questionable mods to your automobile, it is best to keep them to yourself.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re:*

What can I say about this? 30+ days later, 120 posts, and over 5000 views!








EvoVEnto, they must like you cause you have managed to avoid all this negative feedback.


















_Modified by CCon22s at 10:15 AM 12-30-2009_


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: Re: (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_What can I say about this? 30+ days later, 120 posts, and over 5000 views!








EvoVEnto, they must like you cause you have managed to avoid all this negative feedback.

















_Modified by CCon22s at 10:15 AM 12-30-2009_

Who FN cares , your car do what you want man , suck you took the heat for it. But you know when did 20's on my W8 wagen I took alot of heat and just as many other projects I took it as well . In the end your car will be great. 
not to jack your thread but I'll post a few pics in my thread , get me some good pics of your car.


----------



## BAGGEDDUBS (May 27, 2009)

Now just stick on some fake air vents up front and you will have one sweet ghetto glider. Its not all that bad, but the CC is such a sleek car and putting really big wheels on it, and having it sit so high in the air, totally takes away from the sleekness and classiness of the car. Should have just got a 300c, at least it can pull off 22-24 inch wheels.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (BAGGEDDUBS)*

Just a heads up you may want to get your car adjusted for the new wheels and tires as will cause your odometer to be off which is pretty much a felony.


----------



## bmoney24 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

You're right, I've heard cops everywhere are cracking down on cars with uncalibrated odometers...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (bmoney24)*

Hurray another tool in the tool box. 
Its becomes an issue when you sell a vehicle, its unlawful and illegal. Just because they dont patrol looking for it doesn't make it ok. Thanks for your useless input though.
OP the dealer should be able to recalibrate everything for you, or hell even a small shop. I'm not sure if there is anything that is accessible by VagCom to change the tire size mounted on the car.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re:*

It’s going to be pretty hard to enforce speedometer calibration during a traffic stop. I can see if we were talking about a box Chevy with 30s that are twice the size of OEM. Even then how would you be able to determine if the speedometer was calibrated during a traffic stop? What’s next? Arresting people and impounding cars for not having OEM. Come on are you guys serious.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (CCon22s)*

odometer /= speedometer.
Its a matter of ethics, if you ever sell the car the mileage will be wrong, lower than actual. Some counties also use mileage to change the taxes no the car and you can sometimes get an insurance discount for driving less so once again, ethics.


----------



## Terry F. (Feb 12, 2009)

I guess I am on the hater side here. In my opinion, that absolutely looks like ass. The CC is one of the best looking 4-door cars on the planet, I didn't think anyone could make that car turn ugly. But you've succeeded, in spades. I just don't understand that choice, to modify a car such that it ruins the ride, handling, braking and turning circle. WHY would you do that? It defies all sensible logic. 
My real feeling are much stronger, but I'll stop here. Enjoy the poser-mobile, I hope your roads are at least smooth.
Terry


_Modified by Terry F. at 3:44 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (Accidental L8 apex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Accidental L8 apex* »_
What "props" is there in trying to put rims on a car that are way too big? Because he's the first on 22's, that he knows of?








Just because someone had a bad idea first doesn't make them cool. People really are getting dumber by the day in our society. Any kind of fame whatsoever just seems to make everyone cream themselves.









Lol, you are really going out of your way to hate on this guy..
some of the "very close to the surface" closeted racism you have displayed in this post is ignorant..this site is rife with it. Maybe youre not racist, but the type that sees a black person his donk on 22s or with a fitted on and fail to consider them your equal. ohh yes there are many like you.


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_odometer /= speedometer.
Its a matter of ethics, if you ever sell the car the mileage will be wrong, lower than actual. Some counties also use mileage to change the taxes no the car and you can sometimes get an insurance discount for driving less so once again, ethics.

you know you dont give a **** about that **** http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah.. i think its way too big.. the cc looks nice though


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (dgk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgk* »_

Lol, you are really going out of your way to hate on this guy..
some of the "very close to the surface" closeted racism you have displayed in this post is ignorant..this site is rife with it. Maybe youre not racist, but the type that sees a black person his donk on 22s or with a fitted on and fail to consider them your equal. ohh yes there are many like you.
 Reading Comprehension > You


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (dgk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgk* »_

Lol, you are really going out of your way to hate on this guy..
some of the "very close to the surface" closeted racism you have displayed in this post is ignorant..this site is rife with it. Maybe youre not racist, but the type that sees a black person his donk on 22s or with a fitted on and fail to consider them your equal. ohh yes there are many like you.

Yeah, because what I posted has _anything_ to do w/ race.








Are you even sure this guy is black, or are _you_ the one assuming? I've not seen one thing in this thread that would lead me to guess one way or the other.








Nice of you to accuse others of racism whilst being the only one to assume he's black because he drives a "donk".


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

Well two assumptions have been made. 1. I am male? 2. I am black? But does it even matter, no.








Several people have stated this is a “donk”. Not accurate at all “donk” = old school lifted vehicle, typically a box or bubble Chevy.








I don’t think a new vehicle with oversized wheels has been defined in the “urban dictionary. Just a thought.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_Well two assumptions have been made. 1. I am male? 2. I am black? But does it even matter, no.








Several people have stated this is a “donk”. Not accurate at all “donk” = old school lifted vehicle, typically a box or bubble Chevy.








I don’t think a new vehicle with oversized wheels has been defined in the “urban dictionary. Just a thought.









 I give you props for doing it differently in here.... granted it's not my style... but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd love to see some 22" 100 spokes on it.. slammed







Let people hate... as long as you dig it... all that matters! (to an extent)


_Modified by snow blind at 11:36 AM 2-9-2010_


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (snow blind)*










love it , lower it make it yours


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (EvoVEnto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoVEnto* »_









love it , lower it make it yours

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif man that looks good!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (EvoVEnto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoVEnto* »_









I really wish I hated this more, but I almost like it.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (Accidental L8 apex)*

I like the wheels design, I like the deep dish but they still just look too big. The car just seems to high off the ground to have that much wheel gap just doesn't look right to me. Your ride though.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_I like the wheels design, I like the deep dish but they still just look too big. The car just seems to high off the ground to have that much wheel gap just doesn't look right to me. Your ride though.









not to thread jack ....

but I love the lip its stupid sick , the car is lower than stock , coils all the way down , and lockers removed. ON a side view I agree to large ,viewed driving , side view ,quater look really sick.


----------



## Ted 2001 Jetta (Mar 9, 2001)

UGGGLY


----------



## jpthewookie (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (Ted 2001 Jetta)*

I think VW might impound it.


----------



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*

Mods are totally different that butchering. Why not just put a tractor wheel on it? It would provide the same result. 
As stated many times before, "Just because you can doesn't mean you should."


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (Accidental L8 apex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Accidental L8 apex* »_
Yeah, because what I posted has _anything_ to do w/ race.








Are you even sure this guy is black, or are _you_ the one assuming? I've not seen one thing in this thread that would lead me to guess one way or the other.








Nice of you to accuse others of racism whilst being the only one to assume he's black because he drives a "donk".









The only reason what some people say in this thread and MANY other threads on TCL cant be considered racist is because its hidden beneath worldplay that always results in a "when did i say that?" moment. Im not talking about you at this point, because idk what you said anymore. you stupid people think because you dont explicitly say something that its not present? 
and im pretty sure hes black - im going to go against my message for a second, but i will admit, I assume this because of the way he is talking (not meant in negative), his car, and his location. Just like if there was a picture of a Silverado on 35s and a lift kit, from Texas.I would probably assume hes white. No judgements about either, but dont let stupidity ruin your predictions.
i know its not a donk..but im going to call it a donk. im not going to get specific here.


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (Accidental L8 apex)*

Apex, I reread your post. I was wrong to go after you on that issue when there are better examples in this thread and beyond.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (EvoVEnto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoVEnto* »_









love it , lower it make it yours

Sweet. Can't wait to see it in person!! Wish you could have made it to the Tacoma GTG last night!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (dgk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgk* »_
The only reason what some people say in this thread and MANY other threads on TCL cant be considered racist is because its hidden beneath worldplay that always results in a "when did i say that?" moment. Im not talking about you at this point, because idk what you said anymore. you stupid people think because you dont explicitly say something that its not present? 
and im pretty sure hes black - im going to go against my message for a second, but i will admit, I assume this because of the way he is talking (not meant in negative), his car, and his location. Just like if there was a picture of a Silverado on 35s and a lift kit, from Texas.I would probably assume hes white. No judgements about either, but dont let stupidity ruin your predictions.
i know its not a donk..but im going to call it a donk. im not going to get specific here.

Ultimately who in the hell cares? The OP doesn't. Reactions like this to things only make it worse. Complete and unnecessary over reaction on the internet. People need to get over **** and learn to laugh at each other and the stupid crap we all find offensive. Life is too short for this.


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
Ultimately who in the hell cares? The OP doesn't. Reactions like this to things only make it worse. Complete and unnecessary over reaction on the internet. People need to get over **** and learn to laugh at each other and the stupid crap we all find offensive. Life is too short for this.









I'm definitely not getting worked up over it. And a lot of people care, especially minorities on this site, just because youre not offended doesn't mean others arent. So youre telling me that people should shut up and let it continue? I laugh at stuff like this too, but when it happens so much its a problem.
It took me like 2 min to write this, it was no effort at all. Also if the OP doesn't care than thats on him, Im not here to defend him


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (dgk)*

So who are you defending? No one here seemed to have any issues.


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_So who are you defending? No one here seemed to have any issues.

Do I need to defend someone when making a point? If i have to I guess all the people like me who get offended with every joke belittling black people that come one after another. It isnt always something to shake off, after a while it gets old..


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (CCon22s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCon22s* »_First CC in the world to wear 22s for shoes. You can't do that! They wont fit! They LIED...


















This car is B-E-A-UTIFUL!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (dgk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgk* »_
Do I need to defend someone when making a point? If i have to I guess all the people like me who get offended with every joke belittling black people that come one after another. It isnt always something to shake off, after a while it gets old..

Can you point out where a "joke" was made in this thread? I just want to be sure someone was actually being what you inferred.
No you don't have to defend someone but you stated you werent defending the OP so I was just wondering if it was someone else that you were.


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (08VWEGG)*

22s look SIC!!!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (dgk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgk* »_
Do I need to defend someone when making a point? If i have to I guess all the people like me who get offended with every joke belittling black people that come one after another. It isnt always something to shake off, after a while it gets old..

I'm literally twice as old as you are and can honestly say, you're trying way too hard to make something out of nothing. I did the same thing when I had extra energy and wasn't smart enough to direct it somewhere beneficial.








Take your "white guilt" w/ you on the way out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (dgk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgk* »_
Do I need to defend someone when making a point? If i have to I guess all the people like me who get offended with every joke belittling black people that come one after another. It isnt always something to shake off, after a while it gets old..
 What really gets me is the fact that you have an issue with the things you do, yet your screen name is DGK. Yes, some of us know what "dgk" you are referring to... the now-popular DGK "Dirty Ghetto Kids" skate/clothing co. If there is one company who perpetuates racial stereotypes, it's DGK! Jesus Christ... all you have to do is look at their most popular T-shirt... please discuss. 








(Now if your SN is in reference to something else... ignore. However, it seems much to fitting to be a simple coincidence.)


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_ What really gets me is the fact that you have an issue with the things you do, yet your screen name is DGK. Yes, some of us know what "dgk" you are referring to... the now-popular DGK "Dirty Ghetto Kids" skate/clothing co. If there is one company who perpetuates racial stereotypes, it's DGK! Jesus Christ... all you have to do is look at their most popular T-shirt... please discuss. 








(Now if your SN is in reference to something else... ignore. However, it seems much to fitting to be a simple coincidence.) 

they are my initials..but interesting conclusion


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (Accidental L8 apex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Accidental L8 apex* »_
I'm literally twice as old as you are and can honestly say, you're trying way too hard to make something out of nothing. I did the same thing when I had extra energy and wasn't smart enough to direct it somewhere beneficial.








Take your "white guilt" w/ you on the way out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm not white, and I don't believe its nothing. I believe its a shame that this stuff has become so ingrained that it seems so.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (dgk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgk* »_
I'm not white, and I don't believe its nothing. I believe its a shame that this stuff has become so ingrained that it seems so. 

If we all did enough research, we'd all find out none of us are really white, so to me, it's all moot. I happen to know more whites than any other race. Therefore, I know more white idiots than idiots of any other race. To me, it's all relative and meaningless. Treat everyone equally and move along. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (Accidental L8 apex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Accidental L8 apex* »_
If we all did enough research, we'd all find out none of us are really white, so to me, it's all moot. I happen to know more whites than any other race. Therefore, I know more white idiots than idiots of any other race. To me, it's all relative and meaningless. Treat everyone equally and move along. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepharaohh (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: 2010 CC on 22s (EvoVEnto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoVEnto* »_









love it , lower it make it yours

nicest wheels ive seen on a CC to datE! exe? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SPBOUNDS22 (May 27, 2012)

Yo the car is sick im trying to get 22s on my 2012 sport island grey they tell me the same thing how do you get em on any mods cutting bending in for those who dont like it eat a dick in sip your cup of tea if i dont like a car ill just move on wont even say anything people think the world is theres NO ITS NOT IF WE ALL THOUGHT THE SAME WOULDNT IT BE A BORING PLACE GROW UP BE HUMAN LAME ASS HATERS


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

SPBOUNDS22 said:


> Yo the car is sick im trying to get 22s on my 2012 sport island grey they tell me the same thing how do you get em on any mods cutting bending in for those who dont like it eat a dick in sip your cup of tea if i dont like a car ill just move on wont even say anything people think the world is theres NO ITS NOT IF WE ALL THOUGHT THE SAME WOULDNT IT BE A BORING PLACE GROW UP BE HUMAN LAME ASS HATERS


If you have the right to enjoy 22s, they have a right to hate 22s, because if everyone thought the same (enjoyed 22s), it would be a boring place, agreed?


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

SPBOUNDS22 said:


> Yo the car is sick im trying to get 22s on my 2012 sport island grey they tell me the same thing how do you get em on any mods cutting bending in for those who dont like it eat a dick in sip your cup of tea if i dont like a car ill just move on wont even say anything people think the world is theres NO ITS NOT IF WE ALL THOUGHT THE SAME WOULDNT IT BE A BORING PLACE GROW UP BE HUMAN LAME ASS HATERS


Good point. I think? BTW punctuation my good man, punctuation! 
Don't like the 22s but if that makes you happy have at it.


----------



## SPBOUNDS22 (May 27, 2012)

ok you prob ugly ass hell in you cant look good like me cuz if you in errybody else looked good like me it wouldnt be a class now would it so yea stay ugly and a hater your whole life o yea im rich so it doesnt matter what ya think check my footwork in if you had balls o you dont thats why you speaking down on here to vent its all good Hi Hater bye Hater !


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Next time, don't comment on this "style" and push it to 6 pages...
It doesn't deserve any attention.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

...Boring...












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-VSfOuwL34





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrYDg1U5qeU







opcorn:


----------



## jce12 (Feb 29, 2012)

I can't believe how many haters there are on this forum. I've seen so many ugly ass CC's on here. I'd rather have 22s than have my CC slammed on airbags. I'm on 19's and thought about going with 20s but definetly respect your confidence and decision in doing what you like dude. eace:


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

How to go from classy to getto in 22" I'm afraid your expences are just starting. Just wait until pieces start falling off.

I do wish you good luck, though.:facepalm:

Mack


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

Sweet ride, but not quite my tastes. 

I think the wheels take the "sportyness" away from the CC. But to each, his own.

Props.

I go more for this style:


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

SPBOUNDS22 said:


> ok you prob ugly ass hell in you cant look good like me cuz if you in errybody else looked good like me it wouldnt be a class now would it so yea stay ugly and a hater your whole life o yea im rich so it doesnt matter what ya think check my footwork in if you had balls o you dont thats why you speaking down on here to vent its all good Hi Hater bye Hater !


:screwy::laugh:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

:sly:

Wow.... talk about how to "ruin" a good looking sporty luxury car. The 22" are bad enough, but the video with the 26" ???? I feel bad for the cars... I'm sure the 5.0 whereever you guys are from don't profile those vehicles AT ALL! 

Two Words....... EPIC FAIL! :facepalm:


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

SHAG WAGON said:


> ...Boring...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

CCon22s said:


> First CC in the world to wear 22s for shoes. You can't do that! They wont fit! They LIED...


 For that kind of dough you could have done something tasteful to actually increase the performance and value // classiness of your vehicle. You've obviously got the dough and you have a nice baseline vehicle that accepts mods quite well, i.e., the CC lends itself to some subtle touches that make for a very nice difference. Next time give it a little more thought and I'm sure you'll come up with some winner ideas.


----------



## 2012 volkswagen cc dayton (Feb 6, 2015)

*break down on mounting req*

Looks great was going to do this on mine this spring noticed u said you wernt raized up. You at stock i suppose and do u think the weight of 15 in duel subs will scrape in the back? Did u have to roll fenders or anything or did u just mount and ride?? Thanks looks good ...


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

here we go...much better!


----------



## nixlair (Mar 4, 2014)

I never understood the insulting. I've seen some really bad CC's on this site but respect everyone who has done whatever they have done on their cars because that's what they want to do. these wheels are too big for me. But that's for me. The car does look good though. It's crazy that they fit. Personally, I'm going with 18's as I've seen 19's and i think even those are too big for the car. however, I'm all about handling and performance. So going to a bigger wheel would not work with what i want to do to my car. Awesome car, awesome wheels, Love it in White. Enjoy the look and new wheels.


----------

